# NSW Maritime Code of Conduct for Rowing Lighting Requirement



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

Found this tonight while researching the legal requirements for night time lighting and thought it may be of interest to others
from: http://www.waterways.nsw.gov.au/CodeOfConduct.html


> Code Of Conduct for Rowing and Sculling Shells
> 
> Code Of Conduct Outlining Additional Light Requirements for Rowing and Sculling Shells *over Four Metres *in Length
> 
> ...


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

So lets digest this in plain English a little [cue mad debate]

Rule 4.1 says legally there is no requirement which can be enforced, however Maritime recommend you adopt these guidelines. If the crap hits the fan everybody will look at you like your idiot without a clue which could even mean no compensation even if the other party is 'at fault'

Rule 3.1 says Maritime thinks you should have either:
a] a single flashing 360 degree light 1 metre off the deck
or
b] a non flashing 360 degree light front and rear (but doesn't say anything about height, strange ???)
But it starts with despite rule 2.2 (which is actually International Regulations For Preventing Collisions At Sea) which say to me forget about them.

Rule 2.2 a & b say we need sidelights and a singular stern light which can be combined as one as long as it is mounted high on the 'mast' (1m off deck if we go by 3.1a)
Rule 2.2d you forget everything if it's not 'practical' as long as you have a torch ready

So my take is you are 'required' to have either 360 degree light both ends or a single flashing light anywhere


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

No comments 
I thought this would of been a hot debate issue considering the recent lives lost on Sydney harbor .
Of concern to me is people (commercial, stink boater and commuters) calling talk back radio 'complaining' about unlit kayaks particularly around middle harbor, a fav haunt for may on this forum.

What really surprised me was that lighting is not compulsory. My feeling is it's only a matter of time before regulations of this nature become law. Laws which we should be consulted on to ensure practicality


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

IN previous discussions on lighting, the idea of a strobe light was frowned upon I think, because they were associated with distress situations.
Maybe a rethink needed

Cheers Mike


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

FoolInjected said:


> What really surprised me was that lighting is not compulsory.


Not quite right. It is compulsory. Just that a torch that can be waved at any oncomers is the minimum requirement. Remember, you're quoting from an advisory to rowers and not the actual regulations


----------

